# Knee pads



## hoser (Dec 18, 2014)

Californiadecks said:


> Anyone try the Occidental knee pads?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I tried them for about a week and stuck them back in the trailer. I didn't feel they were very comfortable and I didn't like the straps. They also need at least another 1/2" of padding in them. They're now my emergency backup knee pads if one of my good knee pad straps break or they get left on another job.


----------



## Rustbucket (May 22, 2009)

asgoodasdead said:


> your knees are 1" off the floor. you'd be bending over more with the 5/8" ones. 3/8" more to be exact.




Curious how that math works? My gut feeling would be that the higher off the floor you are, the more you would have to bend over to reach it.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

I've abandoned the pro knee pads. They are too cumbersome and left raspberries on both knees. It was a wasted 100 bucks. 


Mike.
_______________


----------



## jhark123 (Aug 26, 2008)

Californiadecks said:


> I've abandoned the pro knee pads. They are too cumbersome and left raspberries on both knees. It was a wasted 100 bucks.
> 
> 
> Mike.
> _______________


I've found that they work well when when im laying tile with a helper. Basically I am staying on my knees for hours. Anything else and I am back to my Patella T pads which are awesome for framing, etc. Unfortunately the company went out of business and I am on my last set of gel packs.


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

Great Info found guys. I've got a tear out now I have to put a 4" rip at the bottoms thru the whole house. 

Why in the Hell were those old houses 8' 6" and 8' 4" ?


----------



## hammer7896 (Feb 28, 2010)

blacktop said:


> Great Info found guys. I've got a tear out now I have to put a 4" rip at the bottoms thru the whole house.
> 
> 
> 
> Why in the Hell were those old houses 8' 6" and 8' 4" ?




Can’t you use 54” drywall?


Mike


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

hammer7896 said:


> Can’t you use 54” drywall?
> 
> 
> Mike


 could have. But it's a big cost just for a small rip. Why can't they just use 6" base?? :laughing:


----------



## hammer7896 (Feb 28, 2010)

blacktop said:


> could have. But it's a big cost just for a small rip. Why can't they just use 6" base?? :laughing:







Mike


----------



## Irishslave (Jun 20, 2010)

blacktop said:


> Why can't they just use 6" base?? :laughing:


The Carpenter who has to install that 6" base. I used to be able to fly with 3" 6" puts me on the floor a little longer and it's not a place I like to be anymore....my knees are F'in shot


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

Irishslave said:


> The Carpenter who has to install that 6" base. I used to be able to fly with 3" 6" puts me on the floor a little longer and it's not a place I like to be anymore....my knees are F'in shot


Yours and mines too. The swelling on my left knee hasn't gone down since Xmas.


----------



## Irishslave (Jun 20, 2010)

blacktop said:


> Yours and mines too. The swelling on my left knee hasn't gone down since Xmas.


Go to the Doc get you some predinsone. It's a steroid. You don't have to finish the script chances are it'll make you batty. It usually starts working right away on me and you can save the rest for the next time. They're good for a year. Dude I've been so F'ed up before I couldn't walk 2 days of this med and I was on my feet again


----------



## Irishslave (Jun 20, 2010)

blacktop said:


> Yours and mines too. The swelling on my left knee hasn't gone down since Xmas.


That or either have em stick that horse needle in your knee and drain it. I've had that too.


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

Irishslave said:


> Go to the Doc get you some predinsone. It's a steroid. You don't have to finish the script chances are it'll make you batty. It usually starts working right away on me and you can save the rest for the next time. They're good for a year. Dude I've been so F'ed up before I couldn't walk 2 days of this med and I was on my feet again


The wife got me some glucosamine. I'm started taking it today. CHit is cheap on Amazon. 
I hoping it'll help the Knees and lower back and shoulders . Smartest thing I've done in forever . Is hire two Spanish guys to finish out a house for me last week ...what they did in a week would have taken me two weeks. I'm not sure what it looks like yet .. I gotta go up there tomorrow and pick up my scaffold. Ill either get paid or cursed out. But the beauty of it is.... the homeowner is Spanish .


----------



## Peter_C (Nov 26, 2014)

Irishslave said:


> Go to the Doc get you some predinsone. It's a steroid. You don't have to finish the script chances are it'll make you batty. It usually starts working right away on me and you can save the rest for the next time. They're good for a year. Dude I've been so F'ed up before I couldn't walk 2 days of this med and I was on my feet again


Careful with Prednisone, as it is really bad for the body. 

Make sure to read this, including the side effects. 
https://www.drugs.com/prednisone.html


----------



## Irishslave (Jun 20, 2010)

Peter_C said:


> Careful with Prednisone, as it is really bad for the body.
> 
> Make sure to read this, including the side effects.
> https://www.drugs.com/prednisone.html


I know that's why I only take for a day or two.....if you take them in high dosage for extended periods you have to slowly wind down instead of stopping abruptly. 

They are great for inflammation but after a while they start working on the brain


----------



## Roofer_McGee29 (Feb 11, 2018)

My work jeans have cordura knee pockets for knee pads but I just use cuts of old carpet which seem to work quite well


----------



## Soluxy (Jan 8, 2021)

I tried several knee pads as well with not much of a result. I do need them though as my knees are not in the best condition due to many injuries.I was golfing a lot over the last years with friends, but my age and condition made my knees suffer a lot. Arthritis came in to play as well and I had to do a surgery to fell at least a bit better. This is why for me a good knee bracing support is of paramount importance at this point. I'm also able to still play the game once a week that way. If you have the same issues I would definitely give that a look.


----------



## JFM constr (Jul 26, 2014)

recently had serious knee problems and now wear supports all the time .though knee pads are always worn or used for those of you with knee issues i have a question .does kneeling cause knee pain .I can walk anywhere now with supports .Climbing causes a little pain .Kneeling though so far causes an ache fast .Are others experiencing this .I want to walk for another 20yrs and hoping avoiding damaging them more .


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

I want to walk for a few more years at least but will have to get new knees for that to happen.


----------



## JFM constr (Jul 26, 2014)

what are you doing now to get around .oh and i hear ya .hard to understand and it is happening to me also. 
are you using supports or just aching serious like .


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

Lots of Aleve and I get shots of some kind of gel every 4 months.


----------



## mynijah (Oct 28, 2021)

You know, I, too, can boast a bunch of health problems, even though I'm only 20. No, my knees don't bother me, although I had to sometimes apply various ointments to my knee joint after falling on the ice (I'm a hockey player). Dr. Tice's ointments are especially good. They are based on herbs. Good stuff. As for me, it started in elementary school when a friend caused me to slip on a banana peel and twist my ankle. It didn't hurt at the time, but recently the pain in that area has been bothering me again. So far, I haven't thought of anything better to do than to use Walking Boots For Ankle Sprains & Fractures · Dunbar Medical. It helps. At least I can get to the doc's office.


----------

